# Hair falling out in clumps???



## Doreen210 (May 28, 2006)

I noticed the past couple of weeks Jake is loosing clumps of hair. I brush him daily and he has been shedding excessively lately. I figured he is blowing his coat. I am concerned about the fact that I can pull a clump of hair out with my hand. He has no bare spots, and his coat is shiney and healthy looking. He was on antibiotics for an ear infection. I am wondering if this is normal? or could it be from the meds? Jake is 2 1/2 yrs old. I feed him Innova dry for large breed dogs as well as Innova wet food.

I would appreciate any advice. Thank you.


----------



## marylou (Apr 21, 2006)

I *pluck* mine when they are blowing their coats. Yes, hair clumps are normal for them then.

I should ask; is it on their butts? around their necks??


----------



## Aryg2461 (Jul 10, 2008)

Ary has the same thing when she is blowing her coat. Its on her butt and her tail.


----------



## Doreen210 (May 28, 2006)

Thank you Heidi, It's both, neck & butt. I am so happy you responded so quickly. How long does this go on?


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

Well, if you're Gracie.....months! If this is the first puppy coat blow, several weeks. I found if I let Gracie get went in the sprinkler then brushed her outside it was easier on the house (and the birds loved us).


----------



## Doreen210 (May 28, 2006)

He is 2 1/2 yrs. old. This is the first time he really is blowing his coat this way. Is this still considered puppy coat blow? The birds really do love us these days too!


----------

